# Early 1990's SoCal Rave Mixes?



## powpow2pavement (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone have or know where to get genuine old skool southern California techno/rave/house mixes? I'm talking about mixes put out by local DJ's, not the generic compilations you can find on Amazon. Specifically early 1990's stuff from San Diego & SoCal scene, *Jon Bishop, Mark E Quark, Doc Martin & B-Side*. 

I've been searching online and have found these sites already:

EZESKANKIN MIXTAPES
simfonik «

All of my cassettes were either lost or the tape broke. As I've been finding old mixes people have converted to digital, it's really been a blast from the past. I was stationed in the San Diego area 1989-1994 back when half the parties were in a warehouse, underground parking garage, or on the reservation. If anyone has old tapes from this era (or knows where to get), let me know. I'll wheel and deal if necessary for the right stuff


----------



## powpow2pavement (Feb 22, 2012)

ping


----------



## powpow2pavement (Feb 22, 2012)

Shwing


----------



## powpow2pavement (Feb 22, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## negativegain (Oct 6, 2009)

is this the sound you are looking for?

https://soundcloud.com/r_co/richie-hawtin-live-danube-rave

i didn't get into going to parties until the summer of '98 so i prefer the later techno, and dnb. but i do have some old acid sets i can try and dig up.

audio injection, who i consider to be one of the best techno producers out there currently, is from socal. are you familiar with his work?

https://soundcloud.com/audioinjection/audio-injection-live-at-lobby


----------



## powpow2pavement (Feb 22, 2012)

negativegain said:


> is this the sound you are looking for?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/r_co/richie-hawtin-live-danube-rave
> 
> ...


I would describe the early stuff as the audio equivalent of watching cartoons. Hard to describe the sound but very energetic and I'd say fun to hear. Typically the early 1990's had a blend of techno, house, break-beats, acid jazz and trance. Most rave DJ's back then sampled from a wide selection. It was all vinyl spun and recorded on cassette. 

Overall I think "electronic" music is hard to really nail down as far as describing sub-genres. Styles also change. Listen to Prodigy's Experience album (1992?) and compare it to their recent stuff... 

Thanks for the link & I'll have to check out Audio Injection. Jon Bishop & Mark E Quark are mainly what I've been searching for from the early days. I've been trying to find newer stuff that is readily available and that I like.


----------



## negativegain (Oct 6, 2009)

here ya go.
https://soundcloud.com/search?q=Mark E Quark


----------



## powpow2pavement (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks man.


----------



## joey-roma (Apr 17, 2013)

I know that just mentioning a best of techno set will make most cringe, but these sets are the real deal . remember overdose and little fluffy clouds?

Amazon.com: Best of Techno 3: Various Artists: Music


----------

